# Wanted RV- high rail chassis with striaght through lockers



## 104177 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Looking for a RV pusher with high rail chassis with 3 straight through storage bins, any thoughts anyone? In the 50k range, above 7.5 ton not a problem. 

Regards 

Allan


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Allan

Firstly, hope you find what your looking for.

We are chuffed to bits with our diesel pusher. So glad it was a pusher, even though it did mean I had to do my LGV! Its so quiet and nice to drive.

Next on our list is a pusher with slides, but thats way way in the future!


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Cheyenne Imports have a nice RV for sale on ebay I think its a Newmar Discovery, its a diesel pusher.

Hope you find what your looking for and when you do please post on the forum!


----------

